# Samsung NX mini – I'm speechless



## unfocused (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe I'm just feeling like a Luddite today, but I am having a very bad reaction to Samsung's latest camera – or more accurately to the way it is being promoted.

I lost count of how many times they used the word "selphie" in the announcement release. You start the self-timer by giving the camera a wink. It doubles as a baby monitor?



> The camera features a solid premium metal body with a luxurious leatherette finish, making the camera the natural choice for style-conscious shooters looking to make a statement.



Is this really where photography is headed?

http://photorumors.com/2014/03/18/samsung-nx-mini-smart-camera-announced/#more-56044


----------



## emag (Mar 20, 2014)

"Luxurious" leatherette.......

I guess that sounds better than "Textured vinyl"


----------



## sdsr (Mar 21, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Maybe I'm just feeling like a Luddite today, but I am having a very bad reaction to Samsung's latest camera – or more accurately to the way it is being promoted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



95.4% of photos are of food on plates in restaurants and bad group portraits of drunks (including selfies).

Selfies aren't new, of course, and some are actually quite good, even if a camera wasn't involved:

http://thefakeeconomist.blogspot.com/2013/02/o-autorretrato-ou-esfinge.html

As for "luxurious leatherette", that almost as good as a former classical CD producer who once described a large Cortot box set as being presented in "a luxurious cardboard box" and didn't get it when I teased him for it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 21, 2014)

i'm holding out for the burberry edition... :


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 21, 2014)

If you can't beat 'em...


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 21, 2014)

If it is the same fake leather look that is on their Galaxy Note 3 - which it seems to be, then I actually quite like it. Of course real leather would be nice, but that would be more expensive and probably less durable.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 21, 2014)

unfocused said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the same feeling while walking around a lake/forest to photograph:
Person: "What is the brand and name of that camera, you use?"
Me: " It's the EOS M from Canon."
Person: "It is a nice looking camera ..."
Me: "And it has a very good photographic quality like the SLRs with similar sensors."
Person: "The finish is very nice, great surfaces and good design." His eyes were absorbed by the camera.
Me: "But more important: You have a great photographic tool in a tiny package ..."
The person's mimics lead to my conclusion that he has a totally different idea of what cameras are built for ...


----------

